# Meine Kois



## hipsu (5. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu meinen Kois. Und nähmlich bekommen die Kois (siehe Bilder) auch noch Farben oder bleiben die so wie sie jetzt sind? 

Und noch was , ich würde sie gerne verkaufen, was könnte ich für einen nehmen?  

MfG Benny


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Benny,

üblicherweise bleiben solche Koi, die eigentlich wie normale Karpfen aussehen, auch so "einfach". Der eine oder andere wird etwas heller oder auch noch dunkler, bunte Farben sind allerdings nicht zu erwarten. 

Selten können noch nach Jahren Verfärbungen eintreten: 
bei einem unserer fast schwarzen Koi sind jetzt nach ca. 4 Jahren die Flossenränder weiß geworden. Sieht eigentlich ganz hübsch aus.

Verlangen kannst Du für diese Karpfen nicht viel - vielleicht so 2-3 Euronen?  - Ich glaube nicht, dass Koi-Liebhaber mehr dafür ausgeben wollen, wo es in vielen Geschäften schöne (kleine) farbige für wenig Geld gibt...

P.S.: Ich hab's mal in die Koi-Ecke verschoben.


----------



## hipsu (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

gut, naja dann muss ich mal schauen ob ich sie für 3€ loskriege. wenn nicht werfe ich sie bei uns hinten in den großen see wo ich im sommer imemr schwimmen gehe 

MfG Benny


----------



## axel (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Benny

Das mit in den See schmeißen ist aber streng verboten
Hast Du keinen Nachbarn mit einem großen Teich ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Jogibärle (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*



hipsu schrieb:


> gut, naja dann muss ich mal schauen ob ich sie für 3€ loskriege. wenn nicht werfe ich sie bei uns hinten in den großen see wo ich im sommer imemr schwimmen gehe
> 
> MfG Benny



Zuerst Geld verlangen wollen und sonst ab in die Pfütze
Für die Fische bekommst du keinen cent, weil sie langweilig aussehen


gruß


----------



## hipsu (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

also doch gleich in den see, vieleicht treffe ich sie mal wieder wenn ich schwimmen gehe, wenn sie dann bunt sind sinds wieder meine 

PS: Wieso sollte das verboten sein ein paar Fische in einen See zu werfen?


----------



## axel (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Benny

sieh mal was Findling geschrieben hat

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17202/page-3/?q=Fische+See+aussetzen

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Servus Benny

und Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/214445/0


----------



## Birkauer (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo!

Ich denke es handelt sich hier um ganz normale __ Schuppenkarpfen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuppenkarpfen
Lass Sie noch einige Zeit in Deinem Teich! 
Sie sind ausgezeichnete __ Speisefische.

PS: Wer hat Dir die denn als Koi's verkauft?


----------



## hipsu (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Nee mein Teich ist zu klein für die 
Außerdem meine Fischis essen? Neee, bah. Oder aufm Kopf hauen und dann erstechen......neeee fieß, da schemiß ich sie lieber in den see, sind ja keine __ Raubfische, ob zu den karpfen da nun nochn paar kiokarpfen dazukommen sollte ja eigentlich egal sein

MfG Benny

PS: Die Kois habe ich geschenkt bekommen, habe sie aufgemommne sonst wären es nach dem Winter Fischstäbchen gewesen


----------



## Christian und Frauke (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Benny,
genau das ist überhaupt nicht egal
Die vermischen sich bestenfalls mit den Einheimischen Karpfenfischen,
oder schleppen Krankheiten ein


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Dann sag mal was ich machen soll? Also töten tuhe ich sie nicht aber behalten kann ich sie auch nicht, kaufen wird sie niemand! 

MfG Benny


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Benny,

Du kannst versuchen, sie zu verschenken. Entweder an jemanden, der auch einen Teich hat, oder jemanden, der sie eventuell verfüttert. Habt Ihr einen Zoo vorort? Dann frag doch mal dort.


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois*

nen zoo haben wir, naja dann werde ich da mla nachfragen 

MfG Benny


----------

